# I wish someone would < insert piece> to score a movie about < describe plot>



## Stirling (Nov 18, 2015)

*I wish someone would < insert piece> to score a movie about < describe plot>*

as it says, describe a classical music piece that is intimately bound with the plot you have listed.


----------



## Stirling (Nov 18, 2015)

I wish someone would use the Dvorak cello Concerto to write a low fantasy describing the death of a Wizard.


----------



## Stirling (Nov 18, 2015)

I wish someone would use the slow movement from Beethoven's seventh Symphony to write a piece on its use as a dance over many years, each time a person in the old dance would watch the younger crowd.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

The last half of Arvo Pärt's _Tabula Rasa_ would be perfect for a time-lapse film illustrating the death of the universe as it inexorably expands and grows cold over the eons.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I've concocted a romance surrounding Vaughan William's Tallis Fantasia having absolutely nothing to do with the actual program of the piece if there is one.

Because there seem to be phrases and_ individual ensembles,_ oxymoron as the term may be, that wander around looking for each other throughout finally coming together near the end in a tutti homogeneous section of simultaneous sublime rapture and sadness, I always fancied this as depicting two lovers and all the longing, joy and loss that comes with it.

So yeah. The Tallis Fantasia would make a great romance theme if it hasn't already.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I imagine a really melodramatic love story about vampires would be great with Debussy's _Clair de lune_.

More seriously... I don't think I could do this to a work of music that I really love. That being said, why not set a movie about an intergalactic war to Holst's music for Mars? Or the evening news to Orff's "O Fortuna" from _Carmina Burana_?

Ok, even more seriously... maybe a really violent mafia movie set to Mozart's _Requiem_?


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

How about a movie about based on the Norse sagas with gods, giants, dwarves, dragons etc. using music by Wagner?


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Becca said:


> How about a movie about based on the Norse sagas with gods, giants, dwarves, dragons etc. using music by Wagner?


Been waiting for that all my life. Even Wagner would have to come back to see computer-generated valkyries actually riding through the sky carrying fallen heroes. Why the heck doesn't somebody do it while I can still hear?


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

But please - not Peter Jackson. He's great, but I need a different take on epic fantasy.


----------

